# ,  / > RA3AO >  remake ra3ao

## rdd

,   ,       ?
    ....

 .
   DC,     dc/dc  ?

----------

rdd

----------


## rdd

,    ( )     ....

----------


## RN3GP

> ,


 10%   ,     .     ,    .

----------

> - .


  , ?
 :Embarassed: 




> .


,   CW!
 :Crazy:

----------


## R5AU

> ,    ( )     ....


  .   -  , ,  ,  ,   
+       \




      (    ),      ,    
   3 :  939, 610, 905,          -      15-30 ,    
   ,      105  610    20 ( 46    ""  )

    8 ,     ,    
  -      312,    (       :-) )   

   382   ,  ,     -     409(          )      15 -   ,   302      -   ""

  ,      -     

 dc\dc  ,      ,     -  

P.S. ,   RLC

----------

12701

----------

zak,  12701

----------


## UN7RX

!     !  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------

